# Omatic snowboards done?



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard rumors that Omatic snowboards folded. Louie Vito was riding a blank deck with no Omatic stickers recently and Hampus Mosesson is on Apo. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Were they at SIA?

Man it sucks that legit companies like Omatic die when shit companies like Bitchboards are thriving


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn. If that true that sucks man! I really wanted Todd's company to do well.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Technine Icon said:


> Damn. If that true that sucks man! I really wanted Todd's company to do well.


i heard they were too... just wasnt the most positive lol


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

its true ... Todd was at SIA but Omatic did not have a booth.... Ill just leave it at that


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn... I feel kinda sad for them. They seem(ed) like great people behind a sick brand and now what they worked really hard for is gone. 
I wonder why it happened, they seemed to be pretty successful, they had a sick team, they had innovative technology (BS tech), they had a great board designer and best of all they had Todd Richards. Why would they suddenly fold?

At least I get to feel cool for owning one of the last Omatics ever made


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, i'm bummed... but then again i kinda had a feeling this would happen, i hardly ever see anyone ridding omatics.

i will now take better care of my omatic as i gues i can't get another =(


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's strange Eric Willet was riding an Omatic at all his contests this year...but really now that I think of it, I have never seen an Omatic on the hill.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And if you watch Eric at the Dew Tour in Utah he was riding current year boards not 2012. I've been told 9 different stories on what has happened and after weeding through the bullshit I kind of have an idea of what happened.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been told 9 different stories on what has happened and after weeding through the bullshit I kind of have an idea of what happened.


Care to elaborate???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know what happened but there's some legal shit going on I'm no about to fuck it up for people involved.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well fuck, inquiring minds want to know. But that would be too bad if it is gone. I like companies that are rider driven. Fuck the day Nike starts making boards. Wonder who Vito and Willet will be riding now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I told you who was pressing Vito's white boards right now you guys would all fucking flip out.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

being a successful snowboard company has a lot more to do with marketing than it does with making good products


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If I told you who was pressing Vito's white boards right now you guys would all fucking flip out.


God I hope you say Lamar.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Bitch Boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fattrav said:


> Bitch Boards.


Same Factory.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Is he on the new Ed Hardy Signature Series?


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Same Factory.


Monson? Revolution?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

ClevelandSB said:


> being a successful snowboard company has a lot more to do with marketing than it does with making good products


And even more to do with good business practices and a good business model. Just being "good people" and being founded by snowboarders doesn't mean you will be successful.

Let's start with the fact that I never heard of them until last year and only saw a couple of closeout boards for sale at one online retailer...how were they going to make it if they didn't sell any boards? :dunno:

And I'm guessing this isn't even what Burton Avenger is talking about so apparently there were other issues.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Inky said:


> Monson? Revolution?


BAHAHAHAHA No they're from a real factory.


----------



## battelmt (Apr 7, 2009)

thought i saw him (on tv) at a comp with a lib deck...


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

twin89 said:


> wow, i'm bummed... but then again i kinda had a feeling this would happen, i hardly ever see anyone ridding omatics.
> 
> i will now take better care of my omatic as i gues i can't get another =(


Pretty sure that isn't a worry, as I was at Omatic's office last week LOL...

Plus, we share some tech with them, so even if ToddCo gets pulled up in a mothership or whatever, you'll be able to get similar features, and a couple more, from us.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadly it looks to be true, I won burtonavengers bs.tech contest last winter and was hoping to get an omatic. Buuut never the less the shitty economy struck again and took another victim. Really lame considering that bs tech looked like it would have been a fun ride >_<


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Method said:


> Sadly it looks to be true, I won burtonavengers bs.tech contest last winter and was hoping to get an omatic. Buuut never the less the shitty economy struck again and took another victim. Really lame considering that bs tech looked like it would have been a fun ride >_<


Ummmmmmmm. Check out Echelon. Like I said, I'm down in Encinitas at the Omatic offices pretty often. Saw this years boards from them just a week ago. If you'd like, I'll chat with them and see if I can get you one if somehow you didn't get your contest win... Hell, I have a mildly used EXTRA-ECO 151 I could flow your way if they won't.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

EchelonSnow said:


> Ummmmmmmm. Check out Echelon. Like I said, I'm down in Encinitas at the Omatic offices pretty often. Saw this years boards from them just a week ago. If you'd like, I'll chat with them and see if I can get you one if somehow you didn't get your contest win... Hell, I have a mildly used EXTRA-ECO 151 I could flow your way if they won't.



If you could that would be appreciated, Maybe Ba has been hogging my board this entire time, :laugh:. jk BA . It's all good if it doesn't work out, I'm not expecting charity; I just figured I'd chime in since this topic is relevant to my situation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a board for you it's just sitting in a shipping container in Seattle waiting for customs to inspect it. I think I'll have it like August 15th or so then I'm going to ship it to you.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have a board for you it's just sitting in a shipping container in Seattle waiting for customs to inspect it. I think I'll have it like August 15th or so then I'm going to ship it to you.


Ahh Cool beans, sounds perfect . It's only august, still got like 3months till I can realistically start boarding again anyways heh. I'm just being apprehensive


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't sweat it man I have 5 decks coming middle of the month you're getting one of them for sure.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> Ummmmmmmm. Check out Echelon. Like I said, I'm down in Encinitas at the Omatic offices pretty often. Saw this years boards from them just a week ago. If you'd like, I'll chat with them and see if I can get you one if somehow you didn't get your contest win... Hell, I have a mildly used EXTRA-ECO 151 I could flow your way if they won't.


Didn't know they were in Encinitas I drive by their offices all the time my parents live and own a 7-eleven up there :laugh:

Maybe I can swing by and they can let me borrow a demo


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, method! Make sure you send email to [email protected]; tell me what board size you ride too. We'll get you something hooked for last years win, ok?

Edit - BA, is this the guy you referred to me? His video was sick. His probes may be soon solved.


----------

